# Phrag Barbara LeAnn Going Downhill



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

Gosh! 
This is like the worst year for me.

I have lost armeniacum to rot today. That is the second armeniacum to rot this season. I have lost wenshanense to rot this year.

Now, my Phrag Barbara LeAnn, which I think has a pretty nice flower quality, at least I really like it, is giving me trouble.
It is not exactly rotting, but a couple of the leaves are sort of rotting.

Very pale brownish area started a few days ago, and now they are increasing in both number and size, and getting darker.
Definitely being eaten up by disease of some sort it looks like.

It was only a few days ago when I found a new growth popping up right next to the current growth. 

What a bummer! 

I think I'll chop off the affected leaves for now.
If they show up again, I'll have to trash unfortunately.
Why!!!!!!!!! 

What's funny is that my phrag sedeni, which I don't like as much, is perfectly fine. Go figure! lol


----------



## gonewild (Jul 15, 2016)

Time to learn how to treat problems rather than simply discarding.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

I am going to treat! oke: 

I don't spray chemicals, so the easiest way to control disease is to cut off the affected area. 
If it returns, then I won't waste my energy and risk spreading the disease onto my other plants, hundreds of them! 

Maybe it is just a weak plant or weakened because my conditions don't suit it well.
For this, I can't do anything really.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 15, 2016)

The problem with cutting off leaves to try to stop an infection is that many times the infection is actually systemic in the plant and the visible infected spot is just a small part of the problem. There and non chemical treatments that work.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

That is very much possible depending on the disease. 
But cutting off quickly advancing area immediately halt the progress, although as you point out, that could just be temporary. Also, affected area serve as their "reproduction zone", possibly releasing spores and such. 

What non-chemical do you use with success??
I don't believe in Cinnamon. Never worked for me. 
Plus, if it were so successful, commercial growers would be using them. But no, isn't it right??

I'll try and take a good photo of the leaves tomorrow before chopping theraves off. lol


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2016)

You should get some Dragon"s Blood.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 15, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What non-chemical do you use with success??



Dragons Blood


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Dragons Blood



Ok, I've heard that people pour this liquid on rots.

Do you know if it gets absorbed into the plant and work from within as well??

and is it cure-all? I doubt such thing exists.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You should get some Dragon"s Blood.



Do you have some still??


----------



## gonewild (Jul 15, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Do you know if it gets absorbed into the plant and work from within as well??



It seems it does. No proof but I believe it does.



> and is it cure-all? I doubt such thing exists.



anti bacterial, anti fungal and in humans anti viral and some other stuff.


----------



## abax (Jul 15, 2016)

YES, Dragon's Blood Happy. It doesn't stink, you don't have to spray it and it truly does work miracles for rot/
erwinia problems. I've always thought cinnamon was a
magicians trick...has never worked for me either.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes I still have some.


----------



## Silvan (Jul 16, 2016)

Heat stress? Old media and need to be repot? Over watering due to Heat stress and the need to be repot?
That is what I would be looking at before doing anything drastic. Especially if the plant was doing fine up until now.
I grow schlimii, longifolium, besseae and fischeri and only the besseae gives me problems during the heat of summer (the red-orange one.
I find the flavum to actually grow better under warmer temp)
and I water this plant less and almost don't give it fertilizer during mid-july to the end of august (or when the temps goes
under 77F)


----------



## Silvan (Jul 16, 2016)

abax said:


> YES, Dragon's Blood Happy. It doesn't stink, you don't have to spray it and it truly does work miracles for rot/
> erwinia problems. I've always thought cinnamon was a
> magicians trick...has never worked for me either.



You need to be rigorous and generous with your cinnamon+alcohol applications (at least three days in a row) and a fresh bottle of rubbing alcohol works best.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 16, 2016)

Silvan- I thought people grow phrags in water. lol
Heat might be the main factor that stressed out and weakened the plant. 

I don't really fertilize during the hot months, except for hot growers like Brassavola nodosa, phalaenopsis and cycnoches sort of things. 

I understand that cinnamon has antifungal property but it just doesn't work. 
One, at least the power don't go into the plant, so a case like in dealing with, it will be useless.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2016)

The Dragon"s Blood dries very qickly, making something like a shell on the tissue. I'm sure it also is absorbed I will meet up with you this week and you can try some


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 17, 2016)

I saved my Phrag China dragon recently. Repot it, wash roots with physic twenty & cut any disease area off, give the heathy part a fresh start!

I also reduced my sitting water tray to 1/2 of water, this water change & rinse more frequently.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Sorry, I meant physon 20, a fungus & bacterial killer. If you count how many chemicals are in your tooth paste, no reason can't use some for the plants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 17, 2016)

I somehow got that you meant physan 20 the first time. lol
I do not use that product. I find it useless. If rather use bleach solution.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> The Dragon"s Blood dries very qickly, making something like a shell on the tissue. I'm sure it also is absorbed I will meet up with you this week and you can try some



Yeah, I was reading a little about it and the locals have been using it on wounds as it dries and seals. Known as natural red bandage it says.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 17, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Yeah, I was reading a little about it and the locals have been using it on wounds as it dries and seals. Known as natural red bandage it says.



It's my first aid kit in a bottle! It stops bleeding very fast.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 17, 2016)

Good for you!
Do they sell it in a bottle there and used commonly today??

Now, the quick drying property part makes me wonder if it will penetrate inside the plant ( or animal and whatever else) tissues before drying out on the surface?

I also read that its mutagenicity is under study for possible cancer treatment, but it can work for negative ways. 
Definitely an interesting stuff!

Maybe single-called organisms are too vulnerable to the effect while plants and animal cells can better deal with the damage it might cause by shutting off the affected area?


----------



## gonewild (Jul 17, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Good for you!
> Do they sell it in a bottle there and used commonly today??



Yes. Used more commonly in the rural areas than in big cities. 



> Now, the quick drying property part makes me wonder if it will penetrate inside the plant ( or animal and whatever else) tissues before drying out on the surface?



It will.



> I also read that its mutagenicity is under study for possible cancer treatment, but it can work for negative ways.
> Definitely an interesting stuff!



Yes, it is used to treat tumors and ulcers here.



> Maybe single-called organisms are too vulnerable to the effect while plants and animal cells can better deal with the damage it might cause by shutting off the affected area?



What damage?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 17, 2016)

Sorry for being too vague.
Damage as in cell destruction by the action of Dragon's Blood, whatever the mechanism it works through.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 17, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Sorry for being too vague.
> Damage as in cell destruction by the action of Dragon's Blood, whatever the mechanism it works through.



It does not damage cells. In humans there has never been documented side effects oral or dermal. 
On plants I experimented with flooding the crowns of newly deflasked paphs and phrags to see if it accelerated growth and there was no negative effect on the tender tissue.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 17, 2016)

Interesting. Only kills germs of certain type, then?


----------



## gonewild (Jul 17, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Interesting. Only kills germs of certain type, then?



I don't have an answer for that. Dont even know if it kills anything. On plants maybe it just blocks the pathogens ability to grow and reproduce?

A strong dose in water will kill a koi carp, that I know.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 17, 2016)

So, topical, fine. If ingest, death! lol


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2016)

No, people drink it.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 18, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> So, topical, fine. If ingest, death! lol



No. As Eric said it is taken orally by people, myself included with no ill effect.
The koi did not drink it, it caused a conflict with the gills of the fish. Don't use in an aquarium. The koi test was in search of a treatment for the koi virus infection.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2016)

What is it for? I mean drinking


----------



## gonewild (Jul 18, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> What is it for? I mean drinking



Stomach and intestinal problems


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2016)

Cure it all! Does it work or is it a placebo effect? lol


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2016)

Sounds like you don't want to try it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2016)

You did not respond to my last text. oke:

Just very curious and picking Lance's brain. 

If it sounds too good to be true, ... 
I've read about it and it has certain properties proved to be true.
Just not so much into trying whatever based on what people say. 

Btw, it's looking terrible. 
I'm going to cut off the affected leaves, and pitch it if the symptom continues on. Don't want it to potentially spread to other plants.
It's a pity because the flowers on this one was very good. Plus, there is a tiny new start at the base.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2016)

I will try to meet up with you tonight. I'll lend you my bottle.


----------

